# [SOLVED] MBR Error 1 on boot up



## norman1 (Jul 20, 2010)

Hi All
Laptop with Win7 Home Premium.

Getting message Boot from AHCI CD-ROM
MBR Error 1 Press any key to boot from floppy.
This laptop does not have a floppy.

Laptop set to boot from CD then HD

Did search found nothing laptop bought without a Win Cd they all seem to be doing this now.

Thanks
Norman :4-dontkno


----------



## ruscjay (Mar 9, 2011)

*Re: MBR Error 1 on boot up*

Hi Norman
Master Boot Record either missing or corrupted. You will need the OS disc to do the repair.
Maybe sector on HD has a recovery partition, you could remove the HD, insert as an extra HD in another machine, access it, and copy recovery partition onto disc. enjoy...
cheers
r


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: MBR Error 1 on boot up*

Boot from Windows 7 DVD choose to *Fix My Computer*. Windows will try and fix, if that fails go to the Command Prompt and type *chkdsk /R *and press Enter. The Check Disk Utility will try and fix any file damage.


----------



## norman1 (Jul 20, 2010)

*Re: MBR Error 1 on boot up*

Thanks guys
That was a nice quick reply,as you say RUSCJAY I thought I would need the OS disc so I have contacted the suppliers of my laptop.
Bought from a good company ebuyer bought loads of computer stuff from them.
Thanks also spunk.funk but as I said no CD supplied with the laptop if I had one I think I could have sorted it just thought you guys might have known another way


----------

